# Tire Size



## Jumpy

Craftsman 536.918100 snowblower. I need the tire size or alternate wheel that will fit this model.


----------



## Shryp

Have a look here:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...discussion/819-new-wheels-binford-5000-a.html

And here:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens/651-new-tires-ariens-st270-932001-a.html

I think HCBPH has a thread somewhere too for Craftsmans, but I am not sure which thread he posted that in.

Also, here is a third link that has a diagram that explains tire sizes. There are 3 different methods of measuring a tire so this should clear it up. Then you can measure your old tires and add a little extra for wear and get close to the same size. The new tires can be wider if your frame will allow. Obviously if they stick out wider than the bucket you will have problems. They can also be a little bigger provided the engine or nothing else hangs down low. Just try to keep them similar sized, because bigger tires will put more strain on the drive train. Also if the back sticks up too far you might have problems with the front digging in. Bigger tires will make all your speeds faster and smaller tires will make all your speeds slower.

http://www.mfgsupply.com/mower/mowertirestubes.html


----------



## Flannelman

There is another option. You can take a dremel with a side cutting rotozip bit and carve new tread into them. Usually there is more than enough rubber to carve 1/4in more off.


----------



## HCBPH

*Pneumatic tires*

I've sold a couple of machines off, so I don't know what was on them but 
the small frame ones I still have (5 HP machines) with the tire mod have the same rim/tire combo on each of them:
Nanco Brizzard 4.10-6 tires, origin of rims is unknown (bought used and inside of axel shortened to the mark shown to match original rim's dimenstions. Axel is 3/4" while these rims have a 7/8" ID with a plastic sleeve to reduce the ID to 3/4". The bolt hole was originally 1/4" and I opened it up to 5/16" to match the axels bolt holes. Cut the length of the axel opening to match the original hub length or plan on shimming to keep the axel from moving side-to-side and having chain issue.










It's not too likely you'll find a direct bolt-on set of rims for a 536.918100, mainly because this range of blowers:536.918100, 536.918200, 536.918700, etc AFAIK never had the option of having pneumatic tires OEM installed. I have seen pictures of what looked to be 536.882xxx small frame machines that looked to have pneumatic tires. I'm guessing since it looks to be the same basic machine they should fit but I have not seen one in person so I can't say absolute either way.


----------



## attaboybob

I changed wheels on mine.

Bob

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...on/698-new-used-tires-rims-my-toro-421-a.html


----------

